# Just Launched!



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

We just wanted to invite everyone over to http://www.350z-club.com/forums

We have just finished launching our forums and need to get some moderators and people to help with the launch. 350z-Club is part of www.vividracing.com. By the middle of next week you will be able to buy ALL your 350Z parts from the same site as we are in the completion process. Not only will we be offer parts for sale, we will have monthly car featured, news reports on the local and national show seen, project car build up, distributor lists, Video gallery, and lots lots more. Just see what we have done to become the largest Subaru site at www.vividracing.com.

So come on over and check out what we have to offer and be apart of the next biggest thing!

Check it out http://www.350z-club.com/forums

Vivid Racing
480-966-3040
[email protected]


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

i signed up


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

We appreciate it, should have some good forums running in about a month site will be up for parts next week.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

well i am down to learn all I can about the z...I will be getting one eventually


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Gotta love that Aztec red color.. and thats funny.. i also had my fiance stand in front of my car to shoot pics. man.. i feel sorry for our women who put up with our shit.. LOL.. Travis


----------

